# Videos from the NSS 2008



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

First, I apologize for not posting these during the event. I didn't spend as much time this year taking pictures and videos as I usually do - in fact, I don't think I took many photos at all. 

I did take some videos though. However, my old MiniDV camera crapped out, so I bought a new one that records to mini-DVD. This is the first time I've used it, and I discovered it records in .IFO/.VOB format, so I had to download software to convert it to something Windows MovieMaker understands, etc. I'm still having trouble converting some of the clips, but I'm posting the ones I've converted so far. 

Without further adieu... 

Accucraft's new SP 2-10-2... 

 
Click image to play - 6.64mb 

Rob Meadows and Goeff Spencer on the mainline... 

 
Click image to play - 1.81mb 

A C-21 hauling freight... 

 
Click image to play - 1.04mb 

Dave Hottmann's 4-4-0 hauling his weight car... 

 
Click image to play - 4.60mb 

I have video of the cab-forward-up and of Jim Hatton's steam shovel, which I'll post once I get the damn things into wmv format.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight 
As much as I like watch the engines, seeing people one knows...the meet was great but that flash was no match for Mardi Gras thus no beads from me!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

but that flash was no match for Mardi Gras thus no beads from me!


----------



## SPgeek (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the video of the 2-10-2 Dwight, I got there just when Cliff was lifting the engine off of the tracks.....


----------



## Jeff Williams (Jan 8, 2008)

Dwight: 

Who was the "flasher" near the end of the Dave Hottman 4-4-0 video? This has GOT to be a mylargescale.com first!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Last two... 
Steve Shyvers' train followed by the Cab Forward Lash-Up... 

 
Click image to play - 4.04mb 

And Jim Hadden's incredible live steam shovel... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif 

 
Click image to play - 8.53mb 

Additionally, I learned some stuff about my new camcorder - not all of it good.  I think these last two clips are squashed into 4:3 format instead of being 16:9 like they should be. Different software was used to process them since I couldn't get any sound out of the software I used for the previous clips. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/plain.gif Rather than delay while I farted with them, I decided to just go ahead and post them as is. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Who was the "flasher" near the end of the Dave Hottman 4-4-0 video?
Jeff, that was none other than Mr. Dave himself.  

I want to add that once again I enjoyed the **** out of this year's event!! It was great to meet Justin, Ryan, and Jeff, Alan, and the rest of the Redeker clan, and other first time attendees, and to renew old friendships from previous years too numerous to mention! A BIG THANKS to Sonny, Bob, Tony, Dave, Jim, Clark, and Bill for continuing to host the NSS!! This year's was bigger and better than ever! A BIG THANKS as well to the PCLS and Paul Brink for providing additional tracks for people to enjoy! And finally, a BIG THANKS to all of you who attended!! It wouldn't be an event without you.  

Already I can't wait for next year!!


----------



## norman (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Dwight: 

I attempted to view your videos. I am only receiving part of the video data. Lots of vertical black lines and the faint image of data is pink. I am using an internet cafe computer and I can view other You Tube videos. I anyone else having trouble viewing the videos? 

Thank you 
Norman


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi All, 

I ran them ok, thanks for taking them Dwight, what new camcorder do you have then please? 

They do seem to prefer the older ' Media player Classic', however that is available as a free download at 

http://www.afterdawn.com/software/video_software/video_players/media_player_classic.cfm 

They will however run on the windows mwedia player if told to do so, via a right click, and open with. 

Don't forget it is better to downlaod them direct via 'save link as'


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight, 

Thanks for posting the videos. We all enjoyed meeting you (and I especially enjoyed finally seeing NPC #21). We enjoyed running on your track with the small engines and on the big track with the big ones. 

So many great people were there. It's a hobby of new and old friends --- and boxes. 

My thanks also to Sonny, Bob, Tony, Bill, Dave, Jim and Clark for hosting this wonderful event. And thanks also for letting there be a gathering centered on the Redekers' favorite subject: STEAM! 

Best regards, 

Alan


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Peter - the camera is a *Samsung SC-DX103*. It's actually a neat little camera for not much money. My old camcorder was a MiniDV, and it's now having trouble with the tape transport mechanism. I decided to avoid all that complex machinery this time around and get a camera that records straight to DVD. What I didn't expect is that the camera records in .IFO/.VOB format in 720x480 when writing the DVD. This is great if you just want to pop the DVD out of the camera and into a DVD player, but presents a few problems if you want to convert them to something that can be streamed on the web. 

The other problem I ran into was converting while maintaining the 16:9 format. It may just be the software I'm using (Adobe Premiere Elements 4), or more specifically, my lack of knowledge on how to use it. 

The camera can also record to SD cards or MMCs instead of the MiniDVD, and I'll try that next time. I believe then it uses MPEG4 format to store the movies on the memory card, and that may be easier to deal with for web streaming. It will also record in regular 4:3 as well as 16:9, and I can try that as well. 

Overall, it's a neat little camera, extremely easy to use, with good resolution and features for a good price. I suspect much of my difficulty lies in the fact that this is the first time I've used it, and as I gain some familiarity with the camera and software I bought to go with it, I'll have far less trouble.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Norman - the videos are native Windows .wmv format, and I've been posting such videos here for years with no problems. YouTube, otoh, uses Flash for video streaming - a different technology.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Dwight - the videos are about the best I've ever seen as far as image quality is concerned!! Great stuff! 

Now tell me about the caboose on the little train on clip #1 - I do not recognise it at all. 

BTW - the 2-10-2 looks very nice, but I'm still waiting for a real working northern like the SP&S E-1 #700, rather than a plinth queen [ducks]..... 

tac


----------



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

Tac, 

The caboose on the SR&RL mixed goods train looks to be a CH Morris wooden caboose. Having had one of his cabeese before, they are of good quality, if not a little sparse on detail. 1:20.3 I believe.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll have to rely on what Ryan says Terry as I have no idea.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Yo Ryan - CH Morris - who he?  

tac


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

TAC 
A person in the Northeast portion of US that did custom made cars for narrow gauge.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Tks for the Videos.. They were great Dwight. Sorry I didn't have a chance to get over there./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif 
That was a neat Ditch Digger..


----------



## dwegmull (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi, 
I finally got around to editing the videos I took at the NSS. So here the result (all 30 seconds of it!) focusing on the smallest layouts present that day: 

Details: 
First, my Regner Willi, temporarily re-gauged to 1" to fit this nice micro-layout brought to the show by Kevin O'Connor. The cricket locmotive parked on the siding ran earlier, before I remebered to get my camera! 
The second part of this movie shows Henner's "Betsy". While still under construction, it is mechanically finished. This is a model of a Sugar Pine and Madera logging locomotive (Henner has a long running thread detailing it construction here).


----------

